# The Talon of Horus



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

What did people think of the long awaited Talon of Horus ?

I picked up the ebook yesterday and really wanted it to last me a while but I finished it last night I simply couldn't put it down. I can honestly say this is my favourite non Heresy Black Library title. I can't wait for the next one in the series, does anyone know if this is going to be a trilogy or with the amount of material available could it be more.

I noticed there is a short story included in the first edition I don't suppose anyone knows if this is going to be releases elsewhere maybe in an anthology.

After finishing Talon of Horus I really don't know what to read next , I've got the Damnation of Pythos sitting here but I really don't fancy it at all.


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been waiting for this to be released to the rest of us, but $23.99 for an ebook? Their pricing is getting ridiculous...


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, that's somewhat pathetic.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

jasonpittman said:


> does anyone know if this is going to be a trilogy or with the amount of material available could it be more.


It is intended to be much more than a trilogy. It's been mentioned numerous times that it will be comparable in size to the Gaunt's Ghosts series. 



jasonpittman said:


> I noticed there is a short story included in the first edition I don't suppose anyone knows if this is going to be releases elsewhere maybe in an anthology.


Nope, apparently it won't ever be reprinted.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The short stories were pretty good. I would say I was actually surprised. The extra stuff in BL stuff usually isn't very good, but I thought it was a good edition.

I like _The Talon of Horus._ What I primarily like about his character was how close to Horus' _true_ character before BL authors wrote him like a mad man. I think you actually grasp how the Black Legion was able to function. I think my initial concept of the Black Legion was the idea that the Sons of Horus basically forced everyone else to fight for them. Its far from that actually, and the novel doesn't really go into everything else.

Wasn't this going to be made into a larger series than three books? I thought I read somewhere that the initial idea was to have three parts but BL convinced ADB to make it a series. I forget what I read it though. RATS. 

I like the fact that the novel didn't go to fast. Its just really a perfect principle foundation of major characters that will make up the Black Legion. So I think the best is yet to come.


----------

